# Oscilloscope question



## tdukes (Feb 7, 2019)

My $25 oscilloscope died while I was debugging MDMA. I went ahead and ordered another since it was only $25 and I want to get this pedal working. But I have been thinking of getting a two channel and would like one heavy enough that the power supply cable won't keep dragging it off the workbench.

Does anyone have any suggestions in the under $300 or so range that they have used and recommend.

Here is what I have :


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 7, 2019)

Hantek DSO5072P Digital Oscilloscope, 70 MHz Bandwidth, 1 GSa/s, 7.0" Display: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Hantek DSO5072P Digital Oscilloscope, 70 MHz Bandwidth, 1 GSa/s, 7.0" Display: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				




I have this one along with my 2 Analog.  I purchase one analog from craiglist for 50.00 and won another from Goodwill auction and that came out to 55 with a signal generator.





						Hantek HT6022BE20Mhz 6022be PC Based USB Digital Storage Oscilloscope, 20 MHz Bandwidth: Science Lab Oscilloscopes: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Hantek HT6022BE20Mhz 6022be PC Based USB Digital Storage Oscilloscope, 20 MHz Bandwidth: Science Lab Oscilloscopes: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				









						Hantek DSO5102P USB Storage Oscilloscope Oszilloskope 2 Channels 100MHz 1GSa/s: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Hantek DSO5102P USB Storage Oscilloscope Oszilloskope 2 Channels 100MHz 1GSa/s: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				









						Siglent Technologies SDS1052DL+ 50 MHz Digital Storage Oscilloscope: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Siglent Technologies SDS1052DL+ 50 MHz Digital Storage Oscilloscope: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## tdukes (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks!  My new $25 o-scope came in dead on arrival so I am going to order one of these. The Hantek DSO5072P come with probes and is a little bit cheaper. Is there something you noticed from using them that would make me choose one of the others over this one?

Thanks again!


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 8, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Thanks!  My new $25 o-scope came in dead on arrival so I am going to order one of these. The Hantek DSO5072P come with probes and is a little bit cheaper. Is there something you noticed from using them that would make me choose one of the others over this one?
> 
> Thanks again!



You can upgrade DSO5072P if you're willing to chance it 






						Hantek - Tekway - DSO hack - get 200MHz bw for free - Page 1
					

Hantek - Tekway - DSO hack - get 200MHz bw for free - Page 1



					www.eevblog.com


----------



## tdukes (Feb 8, 2019)

My new DSO5072P is supposed to be here Sunday!


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 11, 2019)

tdukes said:


> My new DSO5072P is supposed to be here Sunday!



So was it delivered?


----------



## tdukes (Feb 11, 2019)

It was. Compared to what I was using,  this is awesome.  Still haven't fixed MDMA though.


----------



## Robert (Feb 12, 2019)

I might have to get one of these...    My old trusty Sencore SC61 has finally died after 20+ years of good service.

I was getting ready to buy a frequency counter for an upcoming project, but this could kill two birds.


----------



## mmm (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello, I am looking for an Oscilloscope. I had on when I was in school -1987. World has changed.​I saw you ~($300) LabNation SmartScope USB Oscilloscope & DSO5072P ($250.00)​May I get away with this one?​“Original JYETech 15801K DIY WAVE2 DSO150 Touch Screen Dual Channel Digital Storage Oscilloscope Kit” at - https://usa.banggood.com/Original-J...illoscope-Kit-p-1417054.html?cur_warehouse=CN ​or do I really need more. How close to specification to I need to stay? Pedals are my only usage. Looking second hand- craigs list too. Way under $100 if possible. Your thoughts???​


*Description:*

JYE TECH WAVE2 is the latest 2-Channel Oscilloscope on the market, catered to hobbyists, educational institutions and professionals in the field of electronics and mechatronics. Featuring a bright and easy-to-use color touch screen display with access to many features only advance oscilloscopes offer such as built-in function generator and X-Y plotting. With an optional battery, it is portable enough to be taken wherever the jobs that need to be done is. Its an exciting project for any DIY-er, or can be purchased fully assembled for those who are looking to start using it right away. It comes with everything you need out of the box, with a micro-USB cable and two high-quality BNC probes. Enjoy and start creating!
For data transfer and program update, please buy *product ID: **1597439*

*Features:*

Channels: 2
*Bandwidth: 0-200KHz per channel*
Sensitivity range: 5mV/DIV-20V/DIV (using x1 probe)
Maximum input voltage: 50Vpk (using x1 probe)
Maximum real time sampling rate: 1MS/s
Time Base range 10us/DIV-500s/DIV
X-Y Display Feature: Yes
*Function Generator Capability: Built-in 0 – 20KHz (sine) dual channel DDS function generator*
Display Resolution: 320 x 240 Color display
Display Size: 2.4″
Touch Display Capability: Yes

General:
*Touch panel operation*
Y-X mode available
Built-in 2-channel DDS function generator
Light weight and portable

Vertical:
Number of Channel: 2
Analog Bandwidth: DC-200KHz
Sensitivity: 5mV/Div - 20V/Div (with x1 probe)
Sensitivity error: < 5%
Resolution: 12-bit
Input Impedance: 1M ohm / 25pF
Maximum Input Voltage: 50Vpk
Coupling: DC, AC

Horizontal:
*Max Real-time Sampling Rate: 1Msps (per channel)*
Timebase: 10us/Div - 500s/Div
Record Length: 1024 points

Trigger:
Trigger Modes: Auto, Normal, Single
Trigger Types: Rising/falling edge
Trigger Position: 1/2 of buffer size
Trigger Source: Ch1, Ch2, External
Maximum external trigger voltage: 15V
External trigger threshold

Function Generator:

Number of channel: 2
Waveform type: Sine, Square, Saw-tooth, Stair
Frequency range: DC-20KHz (Sine)
Amplitude range: 0-3V (peak value)
Offset: 0V or +3.3V
Duty Cycle: 0- 100%
Phase: -360~360 degree

Power Supply:

*Powered on 3.7V Li-ion battery or USB(battery included)*
Current consumption: ~300mA @ 3.7 – 5V
Automatic power off on battery
Battery running time: Appr. 3hrs (when fully charged)

Other Features:

Y-X display mode
On-screen measurement display
Save / recall up to 4 captures
Serial output of captured data
Serial port format: LVTTL, 115200bps, 8N1
Built-in 1KHz/3.3V test signal

*Package included:*

1 x WAVE2 oscilloscope
2 x BNC x1/x10 selectable probes

*Details Pictures:*


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 27, 2021)

Specs are not great, but adequate for audio.
I hope you have good eyesight because that screen is tiny.  
Unless your computer has a serial port, you'll need some kind of adapter to export the data.

For $50 it's probably worth the gamble.  A decent probe costs $50.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 27, 2021)

I picked up the Hantek DS05102P ($250.00).  It will do what I need it to do, but then again as long as it shows wavey, square, and other lines I'm happy and about the extent of my knowledge of how to use the thing.


----------



## Travis (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi guys.

I want one oscilloscope to work with pedals and amps. Also I would like to do real time analysis to the Signal.

Some recomendation?

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jun 16, 2021)

You budget?  I would also keep in mind that you might want something just over "basic" because once you start using the scope you might end up troubling shooting more than just pedals and amps. 

Under 300.00
https://www.amazon.com/Hantek-DSO50...rds=hantek+oscilloscope&qid=1623887964&sr=8-5 

https://www.amazon.com/Hantek-DSO2C...rds=hantek+oscilloscope&qid=1623888019&sr=8-8 *Has a Wave Gen*

https://www.amazon.com/Hantek-DSO51...rds=hantek+oscilloscope&qid=1623888116&sr=8-9 T*his is the one I have*

I also have this one 


			Amazon.com
		


Siglent and Rigol make some good scopes over 300.00.   I haven't tried any of the handhelds, but I'm pretty sure someone here can chime in on those.


----------



## Travis (Jun 17, 2021)

Is this one good enough for wave gen, real time analysis and use It with amps and pedals?









						[294,14€] Hantek DSO2C15 150MHz 1GSa/s Sampling Rate Dual-Channel Digital Storage Oscilloscope Digital Oscilloscope Measurement & Analysis Instruments from Tools on banggood.com
					

Hantek DSO2C15 150MHz 1GSa/s Sampling Rate Dual-Channel Digital Storage Oscilloscope Digital Oscilloscope




					m.banggood.com
				




It's look nice, thanks you


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jun 17, 2021)

This is the C10 Model, but he said there isn't a wave gen on this model.  It does look like it has one though.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Jun 17, 2021)

I have this Signal Generator at the time getting a new scope and this was a little less expensive of getting a built in wave.  Of course once I purchased my stuff Hantek releases these models 








						UNI-T UTG932E UTG962E Function Arbitrary Waveform Generator Signal Source Dual Channel 200MS/s 14bits Frequency Meter 30Mhz 60Mhz
					

Only US$169.99, buy best UNI-T UTG932E UTG962E Function Arbitrary Waveform Generator Signal Source Dual Channel 200MS/s 14bits Frequency Meter 30Mhz 60Mhz sale online store at wholesale price.




					www.banggood.com


----------



## Travis (Jun 17, 2021)

Travis said:


> Is this one good enough for wave gen, real time analysis and use It with amps and pedals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I Will buy this.

Thanks you guys


----------

